# Cages On the Cheap - Some Great Advice



## carcharios (May 17, 2010)

Just wanted to throw this out there. I've been able to purchase two really nice outdoor enclosure now via Craigslist for barely nothing. If you search for "rabbit hutches" or "rabbit run", you can usually find a perfect enclosure for less than $50 that will suit your tegus needs perfectly. I purchased an 8' by 4' enclosure for Freida last summer for $25 and just got Diego a hutch last week for $50 that must have cost the builder at least $200 to initially make when you consider all the hardware, materials, etc. 

It's always nice building your own enclosure but if you're like me and short on time and funds, the rabbit hutch option can't be beat in my opinion. I'll try posting some pics of the hutches I've picked up latter this week.


----------

